# System conections



## Dell (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all i am a new member and i would like some help, I have looked on forum but no joy hence the post, I have a LG flat screen TV with 3 HDMI sockets a panasonic freesat blue ray DMRBS850 a GBox Midnight a 2 terabit cyclone meda player and i want to connect it all so sound comes out my sound surround panasonic SABT200 can someone please help me also please keep it as simple as posible as i am an old man but hopefully still learning.
Thanks in advance Dell


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If your sources have both HDMI and optical audio outputs, I would suggest connecting them to your TV via HDMI and to your sound system via optical, since your sound system does not appear to have any HDMI inputs. I think that would be the simplest way without having to purchase additional components.


----------



## Dell (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for your reply the only trouble with that is my TV is mounted on the wall so there is not enough room at the back the HDMI leads are right angled.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Would an adapter like this help?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Infrasonic said:


> Would an adapter like this help?


or this (depending on orientation of the ports). I use these on both of our TVs.


----------



## Dell (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks all for your help however i have bit the bullet and purchased an Onkyo TX-NS525 amp and jamo speakers with an auto switching active sub no shortage of HDMI inputs the problem now is how do i connect the sub to amp i have a pre out on amp two purple what looks like RCA do i use one or both.
At the moment i am using passive but the sound is incredible and the picture well it is crystal clear the amp must do something to that as well.
Awaiting replies with anticipation Dell


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Dell said:


> how do i connect the sub to amp i have a pre out on amp two purple what looks like RCA do i use one or both.


You can use just one, it doesn't matter which since the same signal is being sent out of each subwoofer pre-out.


----------



## Dell (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so that means the other one is if you have two subs


----------

